
Dell apologises for HTTPS certificate fiasco, provides removal tool - _jomo
https://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2015/11/dell-apologizes-for-https-certificate-fiasco-provides-removal-tool/http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2015/11/dell-apologizes-for-https-certificate-fiasco-provides-removal-tool/
======
secfirstmd
This stinks.

~~~
spacemanmatt
Anyone who knows enough to create a MitM cert/proxy like this knows enough NOT
to. This is way beyond incompetence in my book.

